# Are there specific ways that different MBTI types act when they are drunk?



## Tahaa (Nov 1, 2014)

If you have been drunk before:
- How did you act?
- What is your MBTI type?

If you have observed a drunk person:
- How did they act
- What is their MBTI type?

And in general if you have noticed any specific things certain types do, or have any assumptions, please share


----------



## Jenko (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm an ENTP and I pass through some stages. 

Stage 1 - I get less instroverted in a large group, in a close group I get more of the attention. More sociable

Stage 2 - Start getting shitload of ideas, theories, plans and really excited if someone gets on my ''vibe''

Stage 3 - Batshit insane, plans and ideas, but this time in the right here right now connotation, specially if I'm in a party, these includes high physical or psychological risk for me and others!

Sometimes I get another stage, instead of the third, I get to a stage that is more quiet and a little down, more thinking about stuff, really far away from what is happening.

And observing my INFP roommate, he starts getting really loving, friendly and wants everybody to join us, and sometimes go to a frustrated philosofical questioning about the bad things that exists state


----------



## ruskiix (Sep 28, 2013)

My ENFJ mom gets giggly and affectionate and happy after one beer.

My ISFP dad doesn't change. At all. He retreats further in his head and is more feely, maybe.

I'm an INFJ and mostly retreat further in my head. I also relax a bit and have an easier time being myself in other ways--more likely to be honest about myself, but still controlled enough that most people can't tell I'm drunk. I was black out drunk on the phone once and I don't think the other person even noticed. I apparently bring up my few grudges when I get that drunk, though. I had an ex who I'd tried to stay friends with who let a current girlfriend convince him I was just manipulating him, which for an INFJ was the most offensive thing possible. I'd been a good friend to him always, I'd always been selfless, and I pride myself on genuinely supporting exs in current relationships. This was like 6+ years since that had happened, though, and I didn't even think I was still upset. Apparently I bawled him out after drinking with a stomach bug for the first time, didn't realize my tolerance would be so low. The line he crossed is a pretty major one, it takes a lot for me to end a relationship completely. Only two other people have ever crossed it.

My ISTJ ex doesn't act that differently either.


----------



## ThreadDeath (Oct 28, 2014)

> “I drink to make other people more interesting.” (Ernest Hemingway)


I'm somewhat of an INTJ. Once every few months I feel the urge to get drunk, preferably in solitude though.

Should I exceptionally happen to be accompanied by others, I'm -or at least appear to be- a little more at ease, compared with my everyday antisocial self. That said, I still don't completely lose my inhibitions; I still fear acting in a socially unacceptable manner, although people can't tell I do anymore. I'm however much more likely to actually enjoy engaging in a conversation with someone I've never exchanged words with before, albeit it being a meaningless one, provided as usual that he/she initiated it. By the time alcohol intoxication has peaked, I tend to shift my focus away from the people I'd previously been observing or the other party I'd been listening to, to the venue and its surroundings, eventually completely disregarding space and time.

On the other hand, I've occasionally come up with interesting problem-solving approaches while drunk on my own, which I make sure to note down before having the next drink, to avoid forgetting to evaluate the idea or potential solution as soon as I'm once again sober.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

I stay kinda the same...lose my inhibitions...to an extent. Become all around stupid and suggestive and kinda shameless. Talk way more often and become slightly more interested in people and their lives. I give in to pointless small talk and flirting. I smile at nothing and everything. I usually hold part of myself back when I'm sober, but that layer usually comes off and reveals itself when I'm not. Actually, even when I'm drunk there's still a little piece of myself that I hold back. Sometimes I'll get more quiet and just think to myself. It depends on who I'm with, my general mood, etc.

ESTP stepdad becomes an asshole. lol. 
ISFP sister's Se levels rise through the fcking ozone layer. She gets a little too crazy.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

The same, only less inhibited. 

Give me a hard one next time.


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

ENFP here - When I get drunk I tend to get more and more lost inside my own head, and notice details less and less. I can't watch movies, play games, or listen to music, because I just stop paying attention to everything. I remember walking into a bar once and thinking the music was WAY too loud, but by the time I was drunk I didn't notice there was any music playing at all. This makes it exceptionally difficult to hold long conversations as well. My surface level reservations and social anxieties all disappear, but sadly alcohol does nothing for the deeper levels. I've had tendencies in the past to start telling people how much I love them, and try to give them hugs lol.

Just last week a girl I met at a party was telling me how it was strange that she really opened up and told me all about herself, and that I didn't open up at all. I was like "I swear it was because I was drunk! When I'm sober I can't STOP talking about myself!"

I don't know if this last part is an ENFP thing, but when I'm sending drunk texts I become SUPER OCD about making sure my text messages have correct punctuation and grammar, and that every word is spelled correctly. You would never be able to tell that my texts were drunk texts, except for the fact that most of my drunk texts involve telling people how drunk I am lol.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

The same, but my Fe starts coming out. I'm more often cold than warm, so it's the opposite when drinking.


----------



## enfjmedic (Nov 4, 2014)

ENFJ here! As a whole, after a considerate amount of alcohol, I'm significantly more affectionate and giggly towards other people (including strangers, at times, oops!). While I am already an individual that is extremely enthusiastic about everything and anything, the enthusiasm is increased by a tenfold under the influence of alcohol and I really become affectionate with the opposite sex (hand-holding and cuddling most of the time). Drunk me is literally my personality but simply increased exponentially!


----------



## Hespera (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm an infp and I get bolder, I let go, I'm more sensual. I like to touch things (hair, clothes, etc). No matter what though, I'm still very conscientious and don't like for people to know I'm too drunk or out of control


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

ESFP- I just become an exaggerated version of myself. Laughing at everything and everyone for no god damn reason. But there comes a point in my drunkenness that strangely enough I do the inverse and become very quiet and focused. If I feel like I'm starting to lose control, I pull back.


----------



## ruskiix (Sep 28, 2013)

Oh, I also have a tendency to drink alone and just sit in a dark room and think sometimes. I don't really know why. It isn't like, depression or anything. It's more like a super zen reflection kind of thing. It's actually awesome and makes me feel great after it wears off even. It's like my brain gets rid of any distraction and takes time to process stuff without stress and sync everything up a bit better. That's actually my preferred way of drinking. That and playing reflex based rhythm games. My best Guitar Hero and Rhythm Heaven scores were alcohol induced. 

My ENFJ mother is horrified by the drinking alone and thinking thing.


----------



## Bel Esprit (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm louder. Sometimes more fun, sometimes more likely to argue. I like to debate, which is not the thing to do when you're drinking but I think it's just because I'm more likely to say what's on my mind and if some one is offended it starts an argument. Not to say I'm not nice or agreeable when I'm drinking too, I'm just less likely to give a shit.

On the flip side, I can stay quiet and become even more introspective, but if I'm making the effort to have fun and be sociable, the above is generally what happens.



Getting INTJs drunk is the best.

Actually most Ni users are fun to see drunk, but INTJs are my favorite.


----------



## empyrealstar (Oct 26, 2014)

I would say a good deal of how I behave when drunk has to do with the people I am with at the time. If I'm out with the girls I tend become hyper aware of my surroundings and everyone in it. I've seen and had way too many creeps hit on my friends/myself when drunk and I am very protective so I make sure that I've got everyone figured out (or so I think!) and make sure no one goes missing or ends up with any shady characters.

If I'm out with a more mixed crowd however I generally let myself go a bit more. Call me old fashioned but I feel more comfortable if I know there's a guy a I trust looking out for me. Dunno why, I just do. In those situations I become a lot more outgoing and conversational and most of the time end up feeling like I own the place :laughing:

Some common things no matter what though are my sass levels go through the roof. Where usually I have a feelings filter, when drunk that sort of dissolves and I can take a 'keep up with me or gtfo' attitude. I've been told that I can leave a lot of people feeling confused and stupid and I'll feel really bad about that sober, but drunk, nope, don't care. Also if at any point I find myself getting really bored with the place and/or people in it, I have no qualms about leaving. If it's with the girls, I'll take them with me, but otherwise I'm more than happy to go off alone without a peep to anyone else. They'll either follow or they won't. I don't care.


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm an ENFP, I like to prove in different ways that "Im not drunk" (when I am) I get attatched to nice feeling fabrics, it often becomes my blanky. And I get touchy feely but gentle like "hug me " looking back I always feel pathetic, but people say im cute - prolly cause I dont let myself look so adorable most of the time lolol


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

HA! I used to do the same thing! I would be in EXTREME denial when I was drunk. "I'm not drunk, I'm just TIPSY!" *Said while hardly able to stand up straight."


----------



## NavyW (May 31, 2014)

I'm an ISFP and I tend to get this wildcat feeling when I'm drunk. It's hard to explain but like, becoming extremely present and at the same time not giving a fuck about anything. I think this is the feeling that makes me do crazy shit for the thrill of it. Also I really let my weirdness come out and it makes me more social. It's incredibly fun talking to people when you're able to share random things, not caring what they think. Other days I just get quiet and gloomy.


----------



## sassysquid (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm an INFP, and often told that I have this emotionless, death glare kind of thing going on which is true, because I'm in my head quite a lot, so my facial muscles just relax into this angry bitch look. 

Most of my friends say that my face has way more expression when I'm drunk, and I notice myself that I use my Ne more "extravertedly", yea just created my own word 

I also let down my guard and become more open to letting people in my personal space and mind. My feelings are usually very closed off from the world.


----------



## FeliciteM (Nov 6, 2017)

I become more social, laughter becomes even more important, I dance all night and become extremely affectionate towards those closest to me. 

I have to be careful who I drink with though because I can have the tendency to be reckless. Bring a wingwoman/wingman at all times.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Normal ISTJ me at a party: sit in one place, follow the one person I know around, awkwardly rock to the music only because it's weird to sit still like a rock, pick at finger foods, smile without teeth in response to someone louder saying something with no usual response of my own.

Drunk ISTJ me: pour a friendly neighbor a drink, then pour more friendly neighbors more drinks, try all the known concoctions that will definitely fck me up later, start doing gangster rap on karaoke, sing and dance, queue the karaoke for other people, feel good about being helpful, still don't hold conversations though...

Fun times. Regretful mornings lol.


----------

